# Subtitles ("open captioning") on HD DVRs?



## mschwab (Nov 10, 2006)

(Lots of searching but still not a clear answer.) Because of poor hearing (and loud movies with soft conversation) we almost always use CC on our SD setup (DirecTiVo). Of course this doesn't work over HDMI so we have to switch to the AV input on our Vizio to "turn on" the captioning. I know that captioning over HDMI is now "the responsibility of the receiver box", but do the HD receiver boxes actually do the captioning now?

We would love to switch to HD (D* or E*), but I want to know for sure that at least the shows that had CC on SD will be converted to "open captioning" subtitles by the HD receiver / DVR. This means that it will overlay the captions on the HD video stream (through the Onkyo AVR) so that it shows on the TV using the HDMI input.

If one provider does this (Dish versus DirecTV) then that will affect our decision. If neither, or if you tell me we have to stick with an analog SD signal, then we won't bother to go HD. We've already ruled out things like Netflix or Slingbox because of no captioning.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Directv does and I'm sure Dish does too.

directv actually has two CC options - one's called subtitles and one's called captions.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My mother uses CC on all her shows. She is using a Directv HD HR21 and HR20 in the living room and kitchen. Her boxs actually have two CC options, the usual one that is a black box with text in it, and another one with Yellow text overlaid on the picture.


----------



## mschwab (Nov 10, 2006)

And both of these options work through the HDMI output?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Correct. HDMI, Component, or Composite.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The DirecTV system is pretty slick- "Their" method shows up way better than the default (Mandated?), but the default can be customized as to font, size, color and background.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> The DirecTV system is pretty slick- "Their" method shows up way better than the default (Mandated?), but the default can be customized as to font, size, color and background.


DISH also allows the customization of how the captions appear.

When CC is turned on at the receiver the captioning is overlaid on the video signal and is visible via any of the outputs, including via HDMI.


----------

